

Ask HN: Minimalistic Multiplatform Chat Client for OS X? - justinsalsburey

Looking for a non command line gui based super minimal multi platform chat client, possibly one that runs entirely from the menubar.<p>Looking for super small footprint, no frills whatsoever.<p>I have spent a great deal of time looking and can't seem to find anything remotely close to this.
======
mitrick2
adium just works, allowing you to work/search for other stuff

